

Google Instant: How Google will serve 4x the advertisements - g0atbutt
http://codesketch.com/2010/09/google-instant-how-google-will-serve-4x-the-advertisements/

======
g0atbutt
As someone who uses Google Adsense, I hope they address this problem quickly.

